# Top 5 Sensory Type Ninja



## Kyu (Oct 16, 2015)

*What's primarily being judged here:*

*Scope* - the extent or range of what can be perceived via sensing


*Versatility* - an ability to adapt and sense through various situations/the ability to alter or switch one's own method of detection



Tobirama Senju
Naruto Uzumaki
Karin Uzumaki
Nagato Uzumaki
Mū
Ino Yamanaka
Minato Namikaze
Hashirama Senju
Jiraiya
Ao
Gaara
Kabuto Yakushi


Please explain your rankings.


----------



## Alex Payne (Oct 16, 2015)

Naruto(Sage aura+sensing+intention sensing)
Ao(Byakugan+Sensing)
Kabuto(Sage Aura+Sensing+Snakes heat detection)
Minato(Sensing+potential limited Sage Senses)
Tobirama/Karin/Mu(great normal sensing)


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 16, 2015)

1. Naruto - negative emotion sensing, danger sensing and enhanced perception, long distance sensing in sm
2. Kabuto - sage sensing and enhanced perception, heat detection
3. Minato - base sensing, long distance sensing, finger sensing, sm sensing & enhanced perception (negative emotions as a jin)
4. Madara - base sensing, long distance sensing, sage sensing, danger sensing/enhanced perception
5. Tobirama - base sensing, long distance, finger sensing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 16, 2015)

1- Naruto: RM, SM, abd KCM sensing abilities. 
2- Minato: SM, KCM, his normal sensing ability (sensing chakra directly/1 finger)
3- Kabuto/Jiraiya: Jiraiya has the barrier in addition to his SM, so perhaps he is slightly better...

The rest is more or less the same. I don't count Madara stolen SM because it's not something that he can do.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 16, 2015)

From this list

1. Naruto Uzumaki- Negative emotion sensing, danger sensing, country wide chakra sensing, limbo/other dimensional sensing and can increase his range through clones.

2. Kabuto- SM danger sensing, snake heat detection, having manda 2 which has more acute senses than even boss snakes. Literally has no need for sight.

3. Mu/Tobirama/Nagato- All showed vast range in sensing and got their respective feats such as determining clan/village/chakra type, SM like sensing and sensing beyond barriers meant to prevent such from happening.

The others are not really noteworthy tho ino do got that trick where she can give her sensing powers to other people so she gets a honorable mention.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 16, 2015)

Naruto,Karin,Mu,Kabuto,Tobirama


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 16, 2015)

You're missing the greatest sensor of them all.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 16, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> From this list
> 
> 1. Naruto Uzumaki- Negative emotion sensing, danger sensing, country wide chakra sensing, limbo/other dimensional sensing and can increase his range through clones.
> 
> ...



Talk about obvious. That's what the sensors do. They sense the chakra, and as such will obviously  know those stuff. 
There is nothing special in that any sensor is capable of doing the same thing. Just like how C also sensed that Kakashi's team was following Samaui
and Karin did the same when Konoha's team was trying to find Sasuke....etc etc

Kishi will not spell that out with every single time someone sense.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 16, 2015)

I wonder why's Mu above Nagato, when Mu failed to sense Kabuto and Nagato effectively did (and no other sensor for the matter).

Nagato found someone who was hidden. That's better feat than Minato/Tobirama/Mu. And should be placed below sage users only.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 16, 2015)

This is just Chakra sensing right.

I Know someone who can sense chakra and non-chakra stuff.....

But, it your just referring to "chakra" sensing then fine.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Oct 16, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> You're missing the greatest sensor of them all.



well outside

 You're forgetting something.

 Itachi's just that good.


----------



## thechickensage (Oct 16, 2015)

Rikky Sage + Bijuu mode Naruto
Karin's sensing was hyped a great deal
Kabuto
Tobirama/Minato/Muu

I never know about Itachi.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 17, 2015)

Out of those you listed:
*RBM Naruto Uzumaki* (RSM Chakra Sensing, Danger Sense, Negative Emotions Sense, Sensed invisible limbo)
*SM Kabuto* (SM Chakra sense, Danger sense, Temperature Detection, Heat Detection, Karin's genes, fought blind)
*SM Jiraiya* (SM Chakra Sensing, Danger Sense, Motion detection barrier)
*SM Hashirama Senju* (Base Chakra Sensing, Danger Sense, SM Chakra Sensing)
*Nagato Uzumaki* (Chakra sense, Chakra Build Up Sense (locating areas of body), Rinnegan gives light to chakra [most likely], sensed Kabuto's chakra/position)


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 17, 2015)

Ino dah best.

The other ninja only detect presence.  Ino's sensing was the ninsho the Sage of Six Paths talked about.  Ino's jutsu allowed her to sense others, their conscious and subconscious thoughts, feelings, and emotions, and connect them to the entire shinobi alliance.

Naruto at least detects presence and hostile intent, but he has the be in KCM or Sage Mode to do it.  He could also detect Zetsu which is cool, but it's not as important as feelings in Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 17, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> I wonder why's Mu above Nagato, when Mu failed to sense Kabuto and Nagato effectively did (and no other sensor for the matter).
> 
> Nagato found someone who was hidden. That's better feat than Minato/Tobirama/Mu. And should be placed below sage users only.



Minato sensed Madara's power when he was in the Juubi's host (and the same with obito), even tho
it was stated that regular sensing cannot sense the Juubi's power/chakra. And no, Minato was not
using SM at the time....



DaVizWiz said:


> Out of those you listed:
> *RBM Naruto Uzumaki* (RSM Chakra Sensing, Danger Sense, Negative Emotions Sense, Sensed invisible limbo)
> *SM Kabuto* (*SM Chakra sense, Danger sense*, Temperature Detection, Heat Detection, Karin's genes, fought blind)
> *SM Jiraiya* (*SM Chakra Sensing, Danger Sense,* Motion detection barrier)
> *SM Hashirama Senju* (Base Chakra Sensing,* Danger Sense, SM Chakra Sensing*)



@Bold Red, ain't that the same shit? 
Also, when has Hashirama ever showing "base chakra sensing"? 
(As a matter of fact he never sensed anything to begin with lol)


> *Nagato Uzumaki* (Chakra sense, Chakra Build Up Sense (locating areas of body), Rinnegan gives light to chakra [most likely], sensed Kabuto's chakra/position)



You don't say? 

Seriously people, what do you think the sensing is? 
Of course he will know the build up, just like any other sensor! 

same shit with the location, otherwise what's the purpose of the sensing if the sensor can't tell the location? 

I feel like people make general shit that all sensors can do as special and specific to only one!


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 17, 2015)

thechickensage said:


> I never know about Itachi.



Sometimes I wonder if he is a sensor and was just a glorious lying bastard to the end. I'm not really sure how he so quickly found Kabuto in that cave (a few miles away) after Nagato was sealed.

Maybe it was confirmed or denied in the databook outside of the manga, but as of now, we only have Itachi's word to Kabuto that he's indeed not a sensor, just a hyper-intelligent predictor.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 17, 2015)

I pointed it out because Nagato knew the build up was in the eye, which is something I haven't seen in the manga. That kind of sensing is beyond adept. 

Beyond that Nagato sensed Kabuto's location, as another poster pointed out- this is something that Edo Mu could not do. So no, not every chakra sensor can do what he did. And Mu was a pretty beast chakra sensor in his own right, being able to distinguish the number of opponents, whether they were still moving or not, their distance from him (kilometers), and even the similarities in chakra between Rasa & Gaara prior to seeing Gaara across this distance. 

The sheer distance between Nagato & Kabuto should have been an indication that him still managing to find Kabuto was something above the average sensor's pay grade, as even with traces of Kabuto's chakra (alliance capturing Edo Tensei) no one could find Kabuto's location in the entire alliance. 

No, Chakra sensing & danger sense are not the same thing. A kunai being thrown at you, and you sensing it prior to being hit with it, is not chakra sensing it is danger sense. Kabuto, for the most part, was abusing danger sense in the battle. He was avoiding katana swings from Itachi while deliberately blinded, which has nothing to do with chakra sensing, the Katana has no chakra within it. The katana was also thrown at him at one point [1], which also has nothing to do with chakra sensing.

Sage Mode users are the only ones who can sense attacks that are not chakra based, aside from the motion/perceptual sensors (Ao, Gaara).


----------



## Trojan (Oct 17, 2015)

Nah, you would know if there is build up. Just like how Karin was doing with Danzo's Izanagi, or how Obito
saw Sasuke's Amatersu coming and countered it. 



> Beyond that Nagato sensed Kabuto's location, as another poster pointed out- this is something that Edo Mu could not do. So no, not every chakra sensor can do what he did. And Mu was a pretty beast chakra sensor in his own right, being able to distinguish the number of opponents, whether they were still moving or not, their distance from him, and even the similarities in chakra between Rasa & Gaara prior to seeing Gaara.



The ET are linked with the user's chakra. 
but anyway, did Mu say that he can't find Kabuto, or that he does not know who the user is? 
(I can't remember what it was since I haven't read those chapters for so long )

The rest of what you said is the typical sensing ability. 



> The sheer distance between Nagato & Kabuto should have been an indication that him still managing to find Kabuto was something above the average sensor's pay grade.


We don't know the distance. 



> No, Chakra sensing & danger sense are not the same thing. A kunai being thrown at you, and you sensing it prior to being hit with it, is not chakra sensing it is danger sense. Kabuto, for the most part, was abusing danger sense in the battle. He was avoiding katana swings from Itachi while deliberately blinded, which has nothing to do with chakra sensing, the Katana has no chakra within it. The katana was also thrown at him at one point [1], which also has nothing to do with chakra sensing.



I am talking about the "SM sensing" not the regular sensing. The "SM sensing" is about this danger. 
So, you can't separate them as if they are different things. 

Other than that, people should stop taking everything like it's a specific sensor "special ability" to do this thing.
Knowing from which village a shinobi is/which clan/the number....etc etc 

Was NOT presented as a higher ability and did not come cross as anything special either. When something IS special or an a higher degree, then Kishi does point that out. 

For example, when Naruto first achieved his KCM, his emotion sensing came to play. It was presented as something special and on a higher level than any other sensing (That's automatically makes Naruto, Minato, and Mito on higher level than the rest) 

When SM sensing came to the scene, it was also presented as something special and can sense the danger...etc

Same thing with Naruto's RM sensing ability and him being able to sense the Limbo clones...

All of those were presented as higher level/something special with that mode. 


However, knowing the villages/the clans/the number were never portrayed as something out of the ordinary sensing ability. They were just minor things that any sensor can do, and no one was getting praised for them either...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 17, 2015)

> Nah, you would know if there is build up. Just like how Karin was doing with Danzo's Izanagi, or how Obito
> saw Sasuke's Amatersu coming and countered it.


Nah, she didn't know where the build up was located nor did she sense it prior to the Jutsu activating. All she sensed was Danzo's chakra dropping after the 60 seconds. Also, what exactly makes Karin a normal sensor? She is elite, which is why she had the warden job at Orochimaru's prison. 

Jubito is a Juubi Jinchuriki with a real Rinnegan, unlike Nagato's fake Rinnegan that found Kabuto. By and large he's top 5 sensors in the manga, I was talking about sensors on this list. In other words, he's better than Nagato by far. 



> The ET are linked with the user's chakra.
> but anyway, did Mu say that he can't find Kabuto, or that he does not know who the user is?
> (I can't remember what it was since I haven't read those chapters for so long )
> 
> The rest of what you said is the typical sensing ability.


He directly stated he thought it was the Second Hokage who revived them, and that he did not know where he was [1]



> We don't know the distance.


Oh? Then most likely it was extremely far as the earth is a big place. 



> I am talking about the "SM sensing" not the regular sensing. The "SM sensing" is about this danger.
> So, you can't separate them as if they are different things.


No, SM Sensing is better than average chakra sensing. Naruto could scan the entire village's occupants and immediately discover that Kakashi's chakra signature was not present with in the village, this is beyond normal chakra sensing not only because he could do this while focusing on an enemy and talking to someone, but because he could distinguish Kakashi's chakra among thousands across the vast distance of the village. 

Not only this, he could discover Nagato's position by only stabbing himself with the chakra rod while in Sage Mode. The entirety of Konoha's sensor division could not find Nagato with the same chakra rods, in fact it was directly stated by Ino's father the reason they could not find him was because he was changing his chakra signals repeatedly- they had to guess where his position was, and they came up with the mountain top. This is a direct indication Naruto's SM Sensory is superior than normal chakra sensors. 



> For example, when Naruto first achieved his KCM, his emotion sensing came to play. It was presented as something special and on a higher level than any other sensing (That's automatically makes Naruto, Minato, and Mito on higher level than the rest)


Minato didn't have negative emotions sensing, he was not a Jinchuriki of Kurama while alive. All he had was base sensing, possibly sage sensing and the vibration finger sensing. 



> When SM sensing came to the scene, it was also presented as something special and can sense the danger...etc


Right. 



> However, knowing the villages/the clans/the number were never portrayed as something out of the ordinary sensing ability. They were just minor things that any sensor can do, and no one was getting praised for them either...


Uh it kinda was. I don't recall seeing an average shinobi sensor capable of this feat.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 17, 2015)

> [=DaVizWiz;54547043]Nah, she didn't know where the build up was located nor did she sense it prior to the Jutsu activating. All she sensed was Danzo's chakra dropping after the 60 seconds. Also, what exactly makes Karin a normal sensor? She is elite, which is why she had the warden job at Orochimaru's prison.


The drop is about the build up. The different is the Izanagi works on the entire body, while the Amatersu works on the eye. Or were you expecting that every last jutsu out there will work exactly how Amatersu does? 



> Jubito is a Juubi Jinchuriki with a real Rinnegan, unlike Nagato's fake Rinnegan that found Kabuto. By and large he's top 5 sensors in the manga, I was talking about sensors on this list. In other words, he's better than Nagato by far.


I don't care about all of this. I am only saying that the shit works exactly the same.  




> He directly stated he thought it was the Second Hokage who revived them, and that he did not know where he was [1]


Well, duh? 
He thinks Tobirama was the summoner because it's his jutsu, and they died at a time where there is no other user. So, what he was looking for is Tobirama's jutsu, and that's what he means by him not
sensing his (Tobirama's) chakra anywhere because he obviously dead and was not around. 



> No, SM Sensing is better than average chakra sensing. Naruto could scan the entire village's occupants and immediately discover that Kakashi's chakra signature was not present with in the village, this is beyond normal chakra sensing not only because he could do this while focusing on an enemy and talking to someone, but because he could distinguish Kakashi's chakra among thousands across the vast distance of the village.


Again, that's all with SM, which includes its upgrades. 



> Not only this, he could discover Nagato's position by only stabbing himself with the chakra rod while in Sage Mode. The entirety of Konoha's sensor division could not find Nagato with the same chakra rods, in fact it was directly stated by Ino's father the reason they could not find him was because he was changing his chakra signals repeatedly- they had to guess where his position was, and they came up with the mountain top. This is a direct indication Naruto's SM Sensory is superior than normal chakra sensors.


Yes, and that's SM sensing. When you say "SM" that includes all of those.  


> Minato didn't have negative emotions sensing, he was not a Jinchuriki of Kurama while alive. All he had was base sensing, possibly sage sensing and the vibration finger sensing.


Minato became Kurama's host, and achieved KCM. Therefore, he has the emotions sensing.  





> Uh it kinda was. I don't recall seeing an average shinobi sensor capable of this feat.



average like who?  
and were they in a situation like this and they stated " we can't tell the different" or have they never been in such a situation where they need to say the villages/clans?


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 17, 2015)

Itachi can't sens chakra , he admit it himself :
[1]


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 17, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> Itachi can't sens chakra , he admit it himself :
> [1]



He got something better anyway. Eyes that can read souls. No sensing in the manga can get you that ability.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 18, 2015)

> The drop is about the build up. The different is the Izanagi works on the entire body, while the Amatersu works on the eye. Or were you expecting that every last jutsu out there will work exactly how Amatersu does?


No, a drop is a drop, a build up is a build up, they are literally complete opposites.



> I don't care about all of this. I am only saying that the shit works exactly the same.


It doesn't. 

Nagato read chakra building up in a body part, Karin read chakra reserves of Danzo dropping every 60 seconds. There's a vast difference. Nagato's feat was far more adept chakra sensing. 



> Well, duh?
> He thinks Tobirama was the summoner because it's his jutsu, and they died at a time where there is no other user. So, what he was looking for is Tobirama's jutsu, and that's what he means by him not
> sensing his (Tobirama's) chakra anywhere because he obviously dead and was not around.


Well this proves he didn't know who brought him back, and that he could not find who brought him back. It's no different with Nagato, he didn't know who brought him back, but he did know the location of the person who did because his sensory ability is better than Mu.

Mu's sensory wasn't as good as Nagato's which allowed Nagato to sense the chakra link between him and Kabuto and locate him. 



> Yes, and that's SM sensing. When you say "SM" that includes all of those.
> 
> Minato became Kurama's host, and achieved KCM. Therefore, he has the emotions sensing.


I said SM Chakra Sensing, then I said danger sense. I did not say "SM Sensing" which would by default be a combination of the two. 

Chakra sensing =/= Danger Sense. They are different, and they are both extremely valuable sensory abilities, which is why I listed them both for SM users. 


> average like who?
> and were they in a situation like this and they stated " we can't tell the different" or have they never been in such a situation where they need to say the villages/clans?


The bottom line is the manga made it clear who the elite senors were, they were characters that showed up time and time again (not random fodder) who were the ones capable of sensing ninja from extremely far, deducing their chakra levels, their type of chakra, their exact location, etc. 

Karin was able to deduce that Sasuke's chakra was cold, and that Naruto's chakra was warm. We know she could read chakra levels when she commented on Ei's V2 Shunshin being bijuu level, and Danzo's chakra dropping upon Izanagi ending multiple times. She could read that Sasuke's chakra was fading after he was stabbed by Madara, from extremely far away, and hypothesized that he was dying. 

Karin is an elite sensor, very few sensors can do what she can. Everyone on that list is an elite sensor and each of them pretty much has elite chakra sensing.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 18, 2015)

It's puzzling how Nagato isn't around the top of people's lists.?


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Minato sensed Madara's power when he was in the Juubi's host (and the same with obito), even tho
> it was stated that regular sensing cannot sense the Juubi's power/chakra. And no, Minato was not
> using SM at the time....



Kyuubi said it cannot be measured, not that it cannot be sensed. Naruto was basically sensing it before even using BSM (if i'm not mistaken) with Kurama.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Kyu said:


> *What's primarily being judged here:*



This should be interesting



Kyu said:


> *Scope* - the extent or range of what can be perceived via sensing



Black Zetsu
Naruto 

-_massive gap_-

Tobirama
Nagato

-_big gap_-

Gaara/Mu
Hashirama
Jiraiya (SM)
Minato
Karin
Kabuto
SM Kabuto
Ao
Uno



Kyu said:


> *Versatility* - an ability to adapt and sense through various situations/the ability to alter or switch one's own method of detection



Naruto
Nagato

-_big gap_-

SM Kabuto

-_massive gap_-

Everyone else


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 18, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> You're missing the greatest sensor of them all.



I have to agree with this. 
Itachi's sensory feats are unmatched


----------

